# Superbowl 2004!



## Krug (Jan 29, 2004)

So where are you going to watch it and what's your prediction? 

Will be at Dan Ryan's Chicago Grill at 6 am in the morning here in oh-so-wet Singapore.

My prediction:
Pats 14 Panthers 10 in a defensive struggle.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

Panthers 17, Pats 14

I'll be watching once the RPG session ends.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 29, 2004)

Panthers in an upset, 24-20.

I'll be watching at home with my wife & sons.


----------



## LiVeWiRe (Jan 29, 2004)

I'll be watching it at home with plenty of food & beverages!  

Prediction: Patriots 23 Panthers 13

But, I hope I'm wrong and that at the least it's a good, close game.

LW


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 29, 2004)

LiVeWiRe said:
			
		

> I'll be watching it at home with plenty of food & beverages!
> 
> Prediction: Patriots 23 Panthers 13
> 
> ...



Close but no cigar. 

Patriots 24, Panthers 13.

I think it will be a defensive struggle from one end, but the Pats go up 17-3 in the first half and ride out the clock to glory.


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Jan 29, 2004)

Panthers 24
Patriots 17


----------



## Grazzt (Jan 29, 2004)

Pats 31, Panthers 17


----------



## diaglo (Jan 29, 2004)

it will be a blow out.

pats 38
panthers 17


and i'll be at my house hosting a party...just for the commercials..not for the game. i don't rout for either team.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Jan 29, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> it will be a blow out.
> 
> pats 38
> panthers 17



Is it me, or is this Super Bowl BROKEN?!?!?!?!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 29, 2004)

Panther 20, Patriots 17, in overtime. With Panther having made a comeback in the 4th quater.


----------



## Henry (Jan 29, 2004)

Hmm, pretty even distribution of Cats vs. Pats in this thread. 

I haven't watched the whole season, but I'm rooting for the Panthers.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2004)

Several weeks ago, before the playoffs even began, I predicted that the Superbowl would be the Pats over the Panthers after a very close game.  I'm still sticking with that prediction.


----------



## Dimwhit (Jan 30, 2004)

I heard recently that the margin of victory when there is a 2-week break between Championships games and the Superbowl is 21+ points. Doesn't bode well for a close game. So the question is: who is going to falter? Personally, though I have nothing against the Pats, I'm hoping for Carolina pulling through and the Pats' defense crumbling. So my wild pick:

Panthers 41 - Pats 17


----------



## jdavis (Jan 30, 2004)

Panthers 3 Pats 0

Yea I know, but one can hope right. Besides isn't the Super Bowl all about the comercials now?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Besides isn't the Super Bowl all about the comercials now?



Well, I'd say no, but then again I tape the games just so that I can have the commercials to show to my Marketing Classes.


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 30, 2004)

_Northern wind will cause the siege to be raised,
Over the walls to throw ashes, lime chalk and dust,
Through rain afterwards, which will do them much harm,
Meanest assistance against their frontier. _ 
Century 9, Quatrain 99 Nostradamus

trans: Pats...


----------



## MerakSpielman (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm mainly watching for the commercials... at home with wife and son.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2004)

jdavis said:
			
		

> Panthers 3 Pats 0
> 
> Yea I know, but one can hope right. Besides isn't the Super Bowl all about the comercials now?



Might as well make it interesting...
Panthers 3 Pats 2

In all serious I'm going with the panthers 16 to 12.  With only one touchdown being scored and it will be a Ron Smart PR for a touchdown.  (“He Hate Me” will also be the Super Bowl MVP and the whole XFL experience will be justified.)

I’m also picking Bud Light in the Bud Bowl.


----------



## Shadowdancer (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll be watching at home with my wife and four cats. I will be the only one in the house rooting for the Pats. Salem, our black cat, has even made up a maddeningly infectous chant for the Panthers: "Who's going to win the Super Bowl? Black cats! Black cats!" She has been taunting me with it for two weeks now.

My score prediction is Pats 16, Panthers 13.

The most important question is: who's going to win the Lingerie Bowl?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> The most important question is: who's going to win the Lingerie Bowl?





Sorry, no lingerie bowl over here.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

Shadowdancer said:
			
		

> The most important question is: who's going to win the Lingerie Bowl?



As if the people who watch that even care about who wins!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 1, 2004)

is it shirts verse skins?


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 1, 2004)

Pats 24, Panthers 17.  I'm not sure that the Carolina Kitties have enough offensive firepower to get by the Pats D (plus, Belichick had two weeks to game plan for Carolina).  If the Panthers manage to get the ground game going and Delhomme does not turn the ball over when he does pass (and, I think, if he passes more than a handful of times each half something's gone wrong), then I could possibly see it being even closer or maybe the other way around, but I'm not sure that they will be able to do that, so I've got to run with the Pats.

Best,
Nick


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

3 hours to go. Any last bets?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> 3 hours to go.



Oh, is that game today?     They've really got to start promoting that thing, you'd never even know it was on if not for threads like this one.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 1, 2004)

Pats 6, Cats 3, in one of those defensive battles that football commentators love to call an 'epic struggle' but is really just a boring game with no offense.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Pats 6, Cats 3, in one of those defensive battles that football commentators love to call an 'epic struggle' but is really just a boring game with no offense.



Not true, at least not for me I love watching a defense at work and the best football I saw was the Chiefs in the early 90's.  Not that I don’t enjoy Priest and the offense of today but great Ds are just as fun.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Pats 6, Cats 3, in one of those defensive battles that football commentators love to call an 'epic struggle' but is really just a boring game with no offense.




3 Field Goals?  I disagree, I think you can count on the Pats to score at least one defensive touchdown, and I'd give the Panthers at least one offensive touchdown as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

Don't underestimate that Panther’s defense they can put points on the board also.  I wouldn’t at all be surprised if both teams D’s scored.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't underestimate that Panther’s defense they can put points on the board also.  I wouldn’t at all be surprised if both teams D’s scored.




Yup, I think Manning is definately going to get an interception.

And what's up with Aerosmith singing an Eminem song?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> And what's up with Aerosmith singing an Eminem song?



Probably for the benefit of all the young'ins out there who either don't know who Aerosmith are, or only know it as the band that Liv Tyler's father belonged to.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Probably for the benefit of all the young'ins out there who either don't know who Aerosmith are, or only know it as the band that Liv Tyler's father belonged to.





So what you're saying is that actually remembering Aerosmith is a sign that I'm getting old? Well, I guess you're right!


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 1, 2004)

4 words:

Damn, Beyonce can sing.

Okay, off to get drunk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> And what's up with Aerosmith singing an Eminem song?



What's up with them being on the field anyways bunch of has-beens...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> 4 words:
> 
> Damn, Beyonce can sing.
> 
> Okay, off to get drunk.




isn't that 9 words   but cheers anyway


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 1, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> So what you're saying is that actually remembering Aerosmith is a sign that I'm getting old? Well, I guess you're right!



We both are.  I was never a big Aerosmith fan myself, but I did use to work in the town where Steve Tyler lived and would occassionally see him shopping at the plaza next door.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 1, 2004)

uh oh, another Vinitari miss in Houston ..


----------



## Eridanis (Feb 2, 2004)

OK, these guys need to remember that the warmups were all week, and THIS is the real game...

More of this, and it's off to play Baldur's Gate down in the den...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> uh oh, another Vinitari miss in Houston ..




Am I repeating myself here ?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

I would hate to see the pats lose it do to Vinitari; I just like him that much. 

Wow their scoring touchdowns...  never would have thought that.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

big play bu the Pats....all the scoring goiung to happen in 3 minutes of game time!!


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 2, 2004)

They figured they had to warm up first...or something.


----------



## ASH (Feb 2, 2004)

did I just see Janet Jackson's breast...????


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> did I just see Janet Jackson's breast...????



ahhh I don't know...  I thought that's what I saw with a nipple ring but... :shurgs:

TiVO anyone?

Makes Kid Rock's wearing the american flag tame now.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> did I just see Janet Jackson's breast...????




Rather cool cloth designers we have here in Denmark don't you think.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought that's what I saw with a nipple ring but...



Well, if you did it will probably be all over the Internet before the game is done.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Did you guys see the streaker ? 

LMOA


----------



## ASH (Feb 2, 2004)

By goodness....I did not expect that...


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

nice jump!!!!


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

Pats have opened a window...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Carolina leads!  We have a game!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, yeah ...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Pats have opened a window...



And then the Panthers broke the plane of glass!  Wow what a game!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn.  For the superstitious, do you think the top headline as of 9:58 pm had anything to do with it?  Jinx much?  In case it isn't there (and it never should have been), Yahoo! posted the headline "Pats 15 minutes from second title."

Props to Moose and Jake.  That's a fine play.  Nice to see some fight in the Panthers.  I still hope the Pats win, though...

Best,
Nick


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

And back goes the teeter!  Hope Carolina has a good 2-minute drill!

And a 2-point conversion! Don't see those that often.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

that was a great 2 point play.  But the Panthers are driving.  2 minutes left, great Super Bowl!!!!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah.  A touchdown pass to a LB, too.  It's turned out to be an exciting game.  I retract the comments I made  earlier this evening to my girlfriend about this game needing to be nicknamed the Stupor Bowl.  Whoa.

Best,
Nick


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Looks like this is going to be the 1st Superbowl in history going to Overtime.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Looks like this is going to be the 1st Superbowl in history going to Overtime.



They’re not in yet and they have a shot field to work with...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Looks like this is going to be the 1st Superbowl in history going to Overtime.




One point to go!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> They’re not in yet and they have a shot field to work with...




Or I could be wrong...


----------



## ergeheilalt (Feb 2, 2004)

And all I wanted to see was Survivor dagnabit!

Erge


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

And they're in!

Can New England win it in a minute?  Or do we have OT?

Good thing the game has been good; the commericals have disappointed this time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

WHAT I WANT:

I want 3 OTs!!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm on the edge of my seat here, I don't know about you guys ..


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

Where'd the Patriots D go?  Were they in a prevent (I'm following the game online as I'm getting crappy radio reception and I have no cable)?  Yikes.

Best,
Nick


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Where'd the Patriots D go?  Were they in a prevent (I'm following the game online as I'm getting crappy radio reception and I have no cable)?




Well, Harrison just went out with injury, and Delhomme aimed straight for his place.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> And they're in!
> 
> Can New England win it in a minute?  Or do we have OT?
> 
> Good thing the game has been good; the commericals have disappointed this time.



 Well, they're starting from their own 40, so I'd say they can win it.  If Vinatieri can hit the FG.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Can New England win it in a minute?  Or do we have OT?



If Vinitari gets a shot he will not miss it...  For good or Bad.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks, AGGEMAM.  That explains some of it.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

One hopes.  He's already missed 2 tonight.

Best,
Nick


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Vinitari with 8 seconds left.

Will he miss the final time?


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

8 secs, 25 yards ...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

4 seconds left, but I don't think Panther can do it. That would be a sensation.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Can “He Hate Me” do it?????


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2004)

He hit it.  *breathes sigh of relief*  Hopefully that will seal it.

Best,
Nick


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can “He Hate Me” do it?????



Nope..


----------



## ergeheilalt (Feb 2, 2004)

Woohoo - Survivor's ontime ...


And New England wins


----------



## Mark (Feb 2, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Pats have opened a window...




(with that endzone interception earlier)

...but closed the door... 

(with the final field goal)

Congrats to the Pats' Fans!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn good gam, though, damn good game.  THis was a great year for football, and that was one of the best Super Bowls ever!!!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Ah, well, I was rooting for Panthers, but with such a great game, I can't be unhappy right now.


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 2, 2004)

After a mighty slow start, I'd say we were all treated to quite a show by both teams.  What an exciting finish!!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Apparently not ... too bad.  Well, very exciting!


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 2, 2004)

Quickbeam said:
			
		

> ...I'd say we were all treated to quite a show by both teams.



The same could be said for Janet Jackson.


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

Well, .

Oh, well. Great game, though. I almost wished we had seen overtime.


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> The same could be said for Janet Jackson.





Can anyone tell me if that was real or "faked"? My wife and I had different opinions on that!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if that was real or "faked"? My wife and I had different opinions on that!





As always, I you want peace, go with her opinion on such matters.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if that was real or "faked"? My wife and I had different opinions on that!




I missed it.  Darn Richards and his puzzles!


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

I say it was faked, because of two reasons:

1) The claim on some other chat forums is that it was covered.

2) Remember the last line of Lyrics of that song they were singing.

That, and the fact that no one's really talking about it, is that it was staged.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm going to go with an "I told you so" here, since I predicted Pats over Panthers after a close game before the playoffs began.   Overall I was 10 for 11 on this playoff series.   Kinda makes me sorry that I don't gamble.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I say it was faked



Oh I agree, Janet has had as many surgeries as Michael…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Kinda makes me sorry that I don't gamble.




Don't be.  You would have lost this bet...  Pats where a 7 point favorite and only won by three.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Feb 2, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Don't be.  You would have lost this bet...  Pats where a 7 point favorite and only won by three.




Yeah, I won on that. But he could have bettet for any result he wanted to.


----------



## Dimwhit (Feb 2, 2004)

Wow, what a game! I found myself pulling for the Panthers, but who cares. It was fantastic.


----------



## Henry (Feb 2, 2004)

I still can't believe that Vinatieri pulled it off after flubbing two even closer goals earlier in. I guess he found his center of calm before he made it. 

Or the extra timeout the Panthers used to give him extra time to compose himself didn't hurt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Yeah, I won on that. But he could have bettet for any result he wanted to.



Professionals make the line so they can't lose money...  They adjust it how people bet...  So if he didn't want to bet the over or the under he pretty much have to take that line if he wanted to bet on EVERY game in the playoffs.


----------



## Krug (Feb 2, 2004)

Whoa what a great game. Too bad for the Panthers... but they really earned lotsa respect for this.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2004)

Ha ha, Henry! You now officially owe me what we agreed to bet. C'mon, big guy - pay up!


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Feb 2, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I say it was faked, because of two reasons:
> 
> 1) The claim on some other chat forums is that it was covered.
> 
> ...




I have to disagree with you... it looks like a pastie initially, but better photoes reveal it to be a nipple shield, which is a type of piercing.  

Somehow I doubt she intended to slip nip on national TV.

I'd post the link to the pic, but I don't think it would be appropriate for this board.

-F


----------



## Greyhawk_DM (Feb 2, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> I still can't believe that Vinatieri pulled it off after flubbing two even closer goals earlier in. I guess he found his center of calm before he made it.
> 
> Or the extra timeout the Panthers used to give him extra time to compose himself didn't hurt.




I can't believe Kasay [Carolina's Kicker] kicked the ball out of bounds and set up the Patriots at the 40.
Besides the game winning field goal, I say this was the second biggest "play" of the game.


----------



## d20Dwarf (Feb 2, 2004)

For those of you unsure of the boob incident, just visit Drudge Report. 

www.drudgereport.com


----------



## Wormwood (Feb 2, 2004)

d20Dwarf said:
			
		

> For those of you unsure of the boob incident, just visit Drudge Report.
> 
> www.drudgereport.com



My eyes! The goggles do nothing!


----------



## Jeremy757 (Feb 2, 2004)

When you go to look for news stories about the "Janet" incedent every single one of the mainstream news organizations (fox, abc, cbs, nbc, etc.) all have the exact same stupid associated press article posted on there websites.

What ever happened to writing original stories.  This kind of thing is becomming so typical.  Lazy journalism.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeremy757 said:
			
		

> What ever happened to writing original stories.  This kind of thing is becomming so typical.  Lazy journalism.



I don't know boss I think its their higher than thou attitude...  Anyhow if you look on nutkinland you can see an interesting take of the incident.

Edit: nevermind Wil beat me to it.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 2, 2004)

And what was it with that guy getting in the middle of the field streaking just before the start of second half ? ? ?


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm starting to get really annoyed at this.   New England Won!  They won professional football's top event, and one of the highest rated events of the year.  They've won 15 Games in a row in a single season!    I live in New England, and all that everybody wanted to talk about today, at work, at school, and on all the local talk radio stations was Janet Jackson's boob!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> I live in New England, and all that everybody wanted to talk about today, at work, at school, and on all the local talk radio stations was Janet Jackson's boob!



True enough it is sickening but ask yourself which has happened more.  Frontal Nudity on a live National Broadcast or the Pats winning a Superbowl

The game was great and I hate to see it over shadowed by a breast and a nipple ring but what do you really expect from the press…  

Do what I do... Watch ESPN.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do what I do... Watch ESPN.




ESPN still covered the halftime event.  Around the Horn, PTI, and Sportscenter all had it on their shows.


----------



## Silver Moon (Feb 3, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> True enough it is sickening but ask yourself which has happened more.  Frontal Nudity on a live National Broadcast or the Pats winning a Superbowl



Actually, frontal nudity has happened more often.  This was only the second Superbowl win for the Pats, but the broadcast of "Shindlers List" included frontal nudity, as did the miniseries "Holocast", as did the miniseries "Roots".   Heck, there was even a "live" Milton Bearle show back in the 1950's where an actress was pushed out onto the stage from behind the curtain while she was still getting dressed and a boob was still hanging out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> ESPN still covered the halftime event.  Around the Horn, PTI, and Sportscenter all had it on their shows.



You forgot the "but" so I shall add it.

But they didn't have as much coverage as say CNN, CNN headline news, and FOX news.



			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, frontal nudity has happened more often.




And in the last three years which has happened more often?  You have to remember our press here in the states has a very short-term memory problem...  

Case in point, and pardon the pun, how many "cases of the century" do we seem to have every other year?


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 4, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Actually, frontal nudity has happened more often.  This was only the second Superbowl win for the Pats, but the broadcast of "Shindlers List" included frontal nudity, as did the miniseries "Holocast", as did the miniseries "Roots".   Heck, there was even a "live" Milton Bearle show back in the 1950's where an actress was pushed out onto the stage from behind the curtain while she was still getting dressed and a boob was still hanging out.



At least when they broadcasted _Schindler's List,_ the main network know well beforehand to air parental advisory warnings.

CBS however did not know this was going to happen, and several sources have said that Janet and Justin planned that incident at the very last minute (so they didn't consult with their lawyers if they're going to violate any FCC regulations). Of course, it is a given, if you're an over-the-air broadcast network (as opposed to a cable network, IMHO a unfair double standard), you don't air anything nude without advisory warning.

Anyhoo, this does not bode well for Janet and Justin. CBS is now attempting to remove them from the TV presentation of the Grammy Awards, which falls on February Sweep month. Despite the incident, I hope that organizer of the Grammy Award do not cave in on CBS demand, otherwise they should immediately look if other network would be happy to have them during the Sweep.

As for the Super Bowl itself, congrats to the Pats, even though I rooted for the Panthers.


----------



## Ranger REG (Feb 4, 2004)

[ deleted double post. ]


----------

